# what do you guys think?



## goesto11 (Aug 13, 2013)

This is what I do: skill, strength, and mobility work first thing AM on the rings and paralettes for 1-1.5hrs and then weight training 6-7 hours later for 30m-1h.

workout A 
AM press and handstand work
diamond push-ups  5x20
planche lean hold  8x15s
handstand wall walks  5x5 up down = 1
pbar dips 4x7 never to failure, 50% of max reps at most	
handstand wall kicks 8x5 	
handstand bent arm static hold 8x10s - head almost touching floor then hold
psuedo planche push-ups 8x5 

workout A 
PM weight training
cashout pre-exhaust leg routine + dead lift 5x 5-10 after leg work

workout B 
AM pull
band work 'shoulder dislocations'
pull-ups 5x5 2s static hold @ top 4-5 second neg - keeping scap retracted
front lever raise	6x5
front lever pull-up	 6x3-5
chin-up 5x5 same protocol as pull-ups
inverted hang->back lever with 5s pause 4x3-5
360s front lever to back lever smooth and controlled 1s pause 5x2-3				
body-weight rows with feet elevated 5x5 

workout B PM
flat Bench Press 5x5-10
cashout shoulder routine db side raise/front raise; overhead press; db side raise 4 super sets 

4 super sets of forearm work to failure grip board @ whatever lbs = 15 reps followed by wrist roller up/down once @ max weight

week breakdown is
ABxABxx - on the X days it's 20-30 mins of skipping right after wake up, 1hour of mobility/flexibility and some light static/stability work

thoughts? advice? anyone else do work with gymnastic rings?


----------



## Yaya (Aug 13, 2013)

Honestly..... you need to do more push ups


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 13, 2013)

Wow been here a week and already doing cashouts routine?

Are you using Lettuce No Ester pre workout?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 13, 2013)

push ups and lettuce bro thats all u need


----------



## bronco (Aug 13, 2013)

Handstand presses huh...WOW!!!


----------



## oldschool67 (Aug 13, 2013)

I would revamp and stick strictly with weight training, and as for your skill and mobility I would do shitloads of olympic lifts..no need to thank me.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 13, 2013)

excuse me gents....  but gymnastics rings?   did I miss  something?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 13, 2013)

WTF is a planche, some kind of paleo food?


----------



## PFM (Aug 13, 2013)

sparticus said:


> excuse me gents....  but gymnastics rings?   did I miss  something?



I was thinking cockrings..........silly me.


----------



## hulksmash (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 14, 2013)

oldschool67 said:


> I would revamp and stick strictly with weight training, and as for your skill and mobility I would do shitloads of olympic lifts..no need to thank me.




Oh man... Oblivious.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi Tiller!


----------



## goesto11 (Aug 14, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Wow been here a week and already doing cashouts routine?
> 
> Are you using Lettuce No Ester pre workout?


GOLAD
I never had access to weights until recently. Doing Stronglifts 5x5, but was interested in doing more leg and shoulder work and I happened across Cashout's routine. Figured I would try it. What's wrong with that?


----------



## goesto11 (Aug 14, 2013)

DieYoungStrong said:


> WTF is a planche, some kind of paleo food?


it's paleo friendly salad dressing


----------



## goesto11 (Aug 17, 2013)

sparticus said:


> excuse me gents....  but gymnastics rings?   did I miss  something?


Yuri van Gelder, Ivan Ivankov, Brandon Wynn? Manlets sure, but those dudes are carved outta wood.
This muscle-up is what got me into rings. Look how controlled and _wide_ he is. Strong as f*ck. 
http://youtu.be/2q8KMnWUsvg?t=12s


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 17, 2013)

goesto11 said:


> GOLAD
> I never had access to weights until recently. Doing Stronglifts 5x5, but was interested in doing more leg and shoulder work and I happened across Cashout's routine. Figured I would try it. What's wrong with that?




Nothing's wrong. I was kinda glad to see you join the board and then jump into something you learned here so fast.

When you're doing 5x5, there really is no ancillary stuff needed. Doing more leg and shoulder work is going to detract from your compound lifts in the program and slow you down.  5x5 plus high caloric intake WILL undoubtedly make you bigger, stronger and faster.

Mobility though? Not on your life. That you have to do on your own.  I spend the first 30 minutes to an hour prior to training doing mobility work.


----------



## Popeye (Aug 17, 2013)

goesto11 said:


> GOLAD
> I never had access to weights until recently. Doing Stronglifts 5x5, but was interested in doing more leg and shoulder work and I happened across Cashout's routine. Figured I would try it. What's wrong with that?


Because your car wasnt running right...?  because of a door chimer or something? Calisthenics is where its at!!!!!!!!


----------



## goesto11 (Aug 17, 2013)

Popeye said:


> Because your car wasnt running right...?  because of a door chimer or something? Calisthenics is where its at!!!!!!!!


I lived in the Gospel-Hump Wilderness for a year. My transportation was a mule. I couldn't get him to carry my squat rack.
Nearest "town" was 40 miles away.


----------



## goesto11 (Aug 17, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Nothing's wrong. I was kinda glad to see you join the board and then jump into something you learned here so fast.
> 
> When you're doing 5x5, there really is no ancillary stuff needed. Doing more leg and shoulder work is going to detract from your compound lifts in the program and slow you down.  5x5 plus high caloric intake WILL undoubtedly make you bigger, stronger and faster.
> 
> Mobility though? Not on your life. That you have to do on your own.  I spend the first 30 minutes to an hour prior to training doing mobility work.



Thanks Pillar. I'll keep it simple and focus on the compounds.

>mobility
I can't believe more guys don't take this seriously. Part of the reason I like rings is because you can't avoid training flexibility. My posture has improved 10 fold just doing shoulder dislocations and some hip work. I'm always judging people's posture.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 18, 2013)

one word
hannibal for king.


enjoy tilly.  heard hes with some white model. hes ripped.  u can copy all his work outs.   good luck.  you will need it.





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LsiB0Ohpazw&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## goesto11 (Aug 18, 2013)

sparticus said:


> one word
> hannibal for king.
> 
> 
> ...


----------

